# How to redo catalog migration? (Completed but 0 photos migrated)



## athiril (May 5, 2019)

I migrated my CC Classic Catalog after freeing enough OS_Install drive space (big complaint about having to be specifically there) and stored photos separately etc

None of the photos migrated/imported upon completion.

Now it says the Catalog is already migrated, how do I reset it to do it again?

I tried importing a couple photos as a test but it didn't import the photos into the collection structure it imported over, and it also imported both JPEG and raw as duplicate images instead of one (why would I want edit on JPEGs when I have the raws) - if I get migration working correctly how do I make it so there isn't this duplicate image problem?

Anyway I want to sync my raw images to the cloud which CC Classic doesn't do but want to use CC Classic as the main desktop app, maybe make adjustments on a tablet now and then and have that sync to CC Classic, and also keep my existing edits/adjustments on my 36,000 photos and the structure where they are synced.

So basically I need to redo migration, how do I reset that? Adobe is no help it just says you can't do it again

I have the 1tb plan and don't want to use CC as my app, it honestly seems completely awful to me, also don't want to redo everything


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 5, 2019)

athiril said:


> Now it says the Catalog is already migrated, how do I reset it to do it again?


I believe that renaming the catalog will allow you to re-migrate it.



athiril said:


> I have the 1tb plan and don't want to use CC as my app, it honestly seems completely awful to me, also don't want to redo everything


So why don’t you stick with Lightroom Classic. Nobody forces you to change to Lightroom CC. Lightroom Classic can also sync your images to the cloud, so you can edit them on a mobile device. It does not sync originals but smart previews, but for the purpose of editing images on a mobile device that is fine.


----------



## athiril (May 6, 2019)

As I stated in the original post, I want my raws/originals on the cloud as well, not simply smart previews. Therefore syncing only with Lightroom Classic simply is not an option.

I managed to reset the migration status by removing the whole Lightroom CC (removing just the migration folder didnt work) folder from AppData/Local, its imported now with two local copies, Classic and CC, now I have to sync from CC to the cloud to get back to one local copy, and import new photos using CC and sync, then edit in Classic.

Edits from Classic will sync across, but will any that have been Edited in Photoshop that have created a new file? I would like the whole tiff/psd synced too, not just the smart preview.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 6, 2019)

athiril said:


> As I stated in the original post, I want my raws/originals on the cloud as well, not simply smart previews. Therefore syncing only with Lightroom Classic simply is not an option.


It still is an option, except in that case you should sync your originals to the cloud in a different way. You can sync originals to the Adobe cloud by placing them in the 'Creative Cloud Files' folder. Or you can use a different (and cheaper) cloud option, like Dropbox. The cloud sync of the originals would be for having a cloud backup only. You can let Lightroom Classic sync smart previews (which do not count in your cloud space usage) to enable editing on mobile devices.


----------

